# Closing the lid problem [solved]

## MyZelF

I'm using linux-2.4.20-ck5 with a self-patched dsdt acpi table (otherwise acpi cannot find any battery nor charge level nor ac_adapter on my Compaq Presario 2825EA).

Acpi also detects the lid switch and if I close the lid, the display correctly turns off, but when I re-open it the screen goes blank (the backlight turns on but nothing is displayed). It's not a system hangs: if I type 'reboot' the system reboots.

Any suggestion?Last edited by MyZelF on Thu Sep 04, 2003 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycosis

... and I have no solution. Anyone else found this and have it fixed. I have a Compaq Evo n800c. Anybody with any Compaq Evo n800 or Presario 28XX not have this?

Thanks!

----------

## BradN

My only suggestion would be to try different ACPI patch versions, or perhaps try disabling button support.  Otherwise maybe there's a BIOS option that is causing this to happen...

----------

## psycosis

I tried it with no acpi=off opetion and with no button support. Same thing happens. I still think it maybe a acpi thing because knoppix doesnt have this problem.

----------

## francesc

Hi ... I have an Compaq N800 and I had the same problem using XFree-4.3.0-r1 when I closed the lid screen changed to blank and never came back ... but if I did the same in a console the screen reactivated correctly ...

If you emerge XFree-4.3.0-r2 you'll solve this problem and some other Radeon annoying problems ... using XFree 4.2 that never happened with my laptop, so if you use XFree 4.2 instead of 4.3 I'm afraid I can't help you ...

I hope this helps you ...

(I also work with a self-patched kernel to make ACPI DSDT work correctly I use a 2.4.20-gentoo-r2)

----------

## MyZelF

psycosis: which kernel sources are you using?

francesc: I'm using xfree-4.3.0-r2 and I have the lid problem both with X AND with consoles.

I'll try 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 as soon as possible and let you know.

----------

## psycosis

I am using the 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 sources. I have xfree-4.3.0-r1 and I will give xfree-4.3.0-r2 a try tonight. 

The thing is that I had this smae problem before I ever even installed xfree.

----------

## MyZelF

Mhhh... I think that it has nothing to do with xfree, because it happens even under console, when X is not loaded

----------

## easykill

since it seems to retain your prompt, type 

```
reset
```

to reset the video buffer...I'm not sure if this only works on framebuffer devices but it fixes it for me when I cat a file i shouldn't and get a garbled prompt/typing...

This may also have no effect...I don't have a laptop to try with.

----------

## Toxy

i have the same problem but im using the vanilla 2.4.21 kernel.  i am using a radeon 7500 and the xfree-drm compiled for the radeon.  difference is that when im at a terminal it works, but when im in X, the screen stays blank.  any help would be great.  ty.

----------

## sigriston

That may not work for you Compaq guys, but you could try it as a last resort...

I have a Compaq EVO N1020v notebook with a Radeon IGP 340M. Obviously, I need a patched DSDT in order to make ACPI work fine on it.

But I did it the easy way: emerged gs-sources-2.4.22_pre2 (ACPI works right out of the box) and xfree-4.3.0-r2... Things work perfectly with the lid: while closed, the backlight powers off, and when I open the lid, everything's back to normal!

I think this may be not very helpful, since I only had that problem (screen blanking for good) once, and it was (I think) with gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r2 and xfree-4.3.0.

If you people try that, please tell me if it works!

Best regards,

----------

## MyZelF

Linux kernels >=2.4.21-ac  and vanilla 2.4.22 solve the problem.

Thank you guys for your help

----------

